# Sap hr market in Australia



## Manjyot (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to move to Australia. I have seven years of experience in SAP HR. Before i start the process wanted to know how is SAP HR job market in Australia. 

Thanks,
Manjyot


----------

